# Show Name Ideas for a Horse Named Luna?



## RedDunPaint

Haha I have The Greatest Showman soundtrack stuck in my head right now my first thought for a show name was "Rewrite the Stars" to go along with Luna.


----------



## quarterhorses342

That's super cute!? thank you


----------



## JoCash

To the Moon and Back

Over the Moon


----------



## LoriF

I was thinking Over The Moon as well. It would be a good name for a jumper.


----------



## ChestnutPony4Life

Lunar Eclipse has always been a favorite for me <3


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Lunar Eclipse is a beautiful name if you're deadset on keeping Luna in her show name, but if you are going to be jumping her, Over The Moon would be perfect! And Rewrite the Stars is just a beautiful name!


----------



## Woodhaven

Moon River

Blue Moon


----------



## k9kenai

Fly Me To The Moon


----------



## Appaloosa19

My rescue horse´s show name is Spot The Difference if that is of any help on coming up with a show name


----------

